# Some of my girlfriends fish



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Last weekend I was at my girlfriends place taking photo's of her aquarium fish. Here are my favourite 10 pictures, I didn't take all of them as she was having a go as well.

2012_07_22-Apisto-OrangeFlash-IMG_8343 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-Apisto-OrangeFlash-IMG_8475 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-BlueRam-IMG_8389 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-BlueRam-IMG_8546 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-BlueRam-IMG_8598 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-BlueTetra-IMG_8356 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Cont ....

2012_07_22-BlueTetra-IMG_8405 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-FeatherFin-IMG_8502 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-Otto-IMG_8391 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


2012_07_22-Sterbai-IMG_8519 by BrianS-FarCanal, on Flickr


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Let me be the first to say, "Wow!".


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Seconded! Your fish are really beautiful. I wish my camera could take shots like that, but between operator error and hardware limitations I doubt I could ever take such great photos!


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Those are some amazing shots! Can you give some details on the camera, lens type and settings? I have a nice camera, but don't know squat about taking good photos.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic photos, I'm also curious to find out the lens you used.

Also I love the detail on the first apisto picture but I think it might need to be color corrected to show more red.


----------

